# Lowrance x52 & Garmin GPS72



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone give me the Pro's and Con's of these two? Lowrance x52 Fishfinder, and the Garmin GPS72 Hand Held GPS.

If you own one or both, could you let me know how accurate they are etc, and minimum working depth, stuff like that.

Thanks

Beer


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I have the Garmin 72. I haven't had any issues with mine yet. It will float, it will handle surf launches, it will accurately put you on top of your marks. Just buy it keeping in mind that it is an entry level gps, it doesnt have heaps of cool features to play with, it's a no fuss unit. It's also bulky compared to a lot of other GPS units, fine if you're mounting it in the yak, not so fine if you want to use it for bushwalking too. I like that it runs on AA's, it's easy to have some spares in the yak "just in case". If you do buy one look at getting one from the US. I got mine landed in Aus for AU$160 But i reckon you might be able to get it here as cheap as $140.


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks L3GACY, I spoke to my bro and he has the old GPS12, and reckons they are great for what i want to do, so I assume the GPS72 is an upgraded version.

In regards to the Finder, is Lowrance a good brand? i only ever had a humminbird on my boat.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi beer,
can't comment on the X52 but I recently bought a X67 colour and it is awsome. Combined with an GPS72 I have been finding wrecks that are only 6m wide. Lawrence and Eagle make robust units. Check out Basspro. The X67 is about US$250 plus US$50 shipping by air. You could have one in your hands in a little over a week. Don't forget to budget for the maps for the GPS i think they will set you back about $AUD250. The GPS is bulky because they have enclosed the antenna and added volume so the unit floats.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

hi beer 
I just got the x52 and used it for the first time over the weekend and found it to be great but it is not water proof as it says and i found in the morning after being wet the day before the buttons stuck abit but once in the sun for a couple of min it was ok as far as i can see they are great


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys had a look at hem today at bcf, the finder looks great, but the gps is much bigger than I expected. Maybe a combo unit is in order? I dunno.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

X52 great sounder, good resolution and features, value packed for the money.

GPS72 had one for years, never let me down, awesome performance.

I would stay with separate items, I don't like combos.

Cheers


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Bloody hell, what is this world coming to? I'm gonna side with Macfish again :shock:. I'd definitely go seperate too. At the end of the day it is your decision to make but i wasnt deterred by the size for two reasons:

1. It floats.
2. It's just gonna sit in a ram mount its entire life, the size makes no difference to me.

Good luck with the choices mate, there are MANY options to choose from.


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Went into Big W today and they have a Hummibird Piranhamax 210 for about $130.

How do these compare to the Lowrance...I know price is a huge difference as the x52 is $370.

Beer.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

You should be able to get the X52 cheaper than that if you want to shop around. I got mine for a about $260, pretty happy with the sounder although i don't use it that much for the areas i fish - no need. Also have the GPS72 - wouldn't be able to wrap it enough in one post...just get one mate, they are brilliant for the task

cheers

Mick


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Hard_Yakkin said:


> You should be able to get the X52 cheaper than that if you want to shop around. I got mine for a about $260, pretty happy with the sounder although i don't use it that much for the areas i fish - no need. Also have the GPS72 - wouldn't be able to wrap it enough in one post...just get one mate, they are brilliant for the task
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mick


Yeh mate am pretty much sold on the GPS72 now. Was just wondering if the Humminbird is worth it?, or should I spend the extra on a lowrance?


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi beer
I have an older Garmin GPS12 it is about 10 years old and has never been any trouble and is very accurate 
Paul


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the GPS72 with a ram mount, works well and is easy to use. Just remember to take off the back cover where the batteries are and let it dry out. While the unit it self is good and water tight the battery compartment gets a little moisture in and if you dont let it dry, the batteries will rust out the terminals.


----------

